# KENWOOD KSC-wa100 10" Just came up for sale



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

No matter what you do, you will need to run a power wire to the battery. All of these systems are internally amplified and in order to amplify something, you need additional power. 

Total RMS power on one of these is 60W, which means that you need to find a way to provide this unit with 10-12 amps of power (factoring in amplifier efficiency). You need to get power from _somewhere_. 

I personally don't like those because they sound boomy and don't really provide much accuracy in the way of bass tonality. It's there if you want a "boom" but not if you want to actually hear the bass notes.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

So i'm better off waiting for a nice amp/sub deal then to pop up if i have to run the power and such anyways.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> So i'm better off waiting for a nice amp/sub deal then to pop up if i have to run the power and such anyways.


Pretty much, unless you really value simplicity and don't want to do a bit more work to get a better result. For some people, it's fine, but if you can run some wires and have a few basic tools, I'd say look into a better deal. 

What's your budget? I know a sub that meets just about everyone's purposes who just wants a bit more bass presence but great sound quality.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't really work on the budget system, more of then ones available this week to play with. So of course it changes weekly. I've been just watching Kijiji (something like craiglist) and saw it pop up. Also saw full setup's on there including amp and subs for about 350-400.

Now with these types you can't just hook them up to the rear speakers but have to run it right into the radio correct.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Don't really work on the budget system, more of then ones available this week to play with. So of course it changes weekly. I've been just watching Kijiji (something like craiglist) and saw it pop up. Also saw full setup's on there including amp and subs for about 350-400.
> 
> Now with these types you can't just hook them up to the rear speakers but have to run it right into the radio correct.


Let me explain. In order to add a subwoofer, you need a couple of things. 

1. remote turn-on wire to let the amplifier know when to turn on
2. RCA signal wire for the audio signal
3. power wire 

You get the RCA signal wire by using a line out converter. PAC makes excellent ones and even makes one that plugs directly into the back of the radio without needing modifications, but you can get a more basic one and tap into the rear speaker wires for that signal. 

The remote turn-on wire can be hooked up to your ignition power feed so it only tells the amp to turn on when the car is on. Some line out converters also have this remote turn on wire. 

The power wire will need to go to the battery to provide you with adequate power. 

Here's a very popular subwoofer that works well in small spaces and sounds absolutely amazing. This is in my honest opinion the best 8" subwoofer on the market at even twice its price:
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_34384_Alpine-SWR-823D.html?utm_source=shopzilla_cse&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=shopzilla_cse

Here's an amp that would work very well with that sub. Basically, anything that's CEA-2006 certified and can deliver 300-400W RMS would work. This particular amp has high-level inputs, so you could just splice a wire into your current speaker wires and run them directly into this amplifier without needing a line out converter, saving you an expense and simplifying the install. 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_37743_Pioneer-GM-5500T.html

I understand you're in Canada so you may not be able to purchase from those locations, but those specific parts would work well together. 

The box you use for the sub is very important. Pre-fabricated boxes are cheap, but are also junk. They leak, they fall apart, and they don't last very long. I offer two services on this site related to that. I can design boxes for free if you want to build them yourself, or I can build you one and ship it out. For a sub like that, I would charge $125 for the box plus shipping. See the first link in my signature for more details and some pictures of the recent work I've done. I don't suspect shipping would be too expensive, even going to Canada. My guess is $40 or less. Let me know if you're interested. I currently have some down time and would be able to build a box this week. The box would be built to perfectly match the specific sub you would choose.


----------

